# fuzzy vibration feeling under ribs



## soootired

Hi i keep feeling this weird fuzzy/soft vibration under my right ribcage. This is where babs bum is lol and was wondering what it is i am feeling. Not really worried just wondered if anyone else has felt this and what it was? Sound bizzar but could this be baby peeing lol as thats what it kind feels like.


----------



## gracegrace

Strange! Or maybe LO's doing calisthenics or pilates or suchlike...?


----------



## Cattia

God I get this too, I have never heard of anyone else getting it! I have no idea what it is. It doesn't hurt,it just feels like a sort of buzzing or tingling feeling to me. Some days I have it, other days I don't. Weird. I know pain under the ribs can be a sign of pre-eclampsia but this is not painful, and I don't have high BP or protein + in my urine so I guess it is just a stretching or muscuar thing?


----------



## Shazzy-babee

i get this all the time too, i just fort it was bubs like kinda kickin it :shrug:


----------



## lexy604

I get it too its not like a kick its litterally like tingling vibrating weirdest thing i should ask my doc next week


----------



## shaunanicole

Haven't experienced this but I'm interested to know what bubz is doing and what is causing this?? :shrug:


----------



## puppycat

I get this too, kind of feels like pins and needles, no idea!


----------



## MrsQ

I GET THIS TOO!!!!!! 
may google and find what others have said!
xxx


----------



## soootired

Thanks all glad to know i am not alone lol. I have googled it but not found anything so may ask midwife at the next appointment. I still think it might be babs weeing (a force of water up against the side of uterus lol) it is in the right place


----------



## bananatea

Hi, I had this that lasted a whole day! In my case her foot was lodged in my rib :-/


----------



## Natalie Flynn

yep I get it to, no idea what it is x


----------



## shaunanicole

I just tried googling it myself and NOTHING! :growlmad:


----------



## MrsO29

I get it, no clue what it is, it's getting more frequent now too (and kind of annoying!)

We will all have to ask our midwives!


----------



## MrsQ

i got ZILCh too!


----------



## soootired

Next one of us that goes to see the midwife dont forget to ask . Although i am useless as soon as i hear babs heart i forget all that i was going to ask. 35 weeks and still not got my £190 pound for yet lol


----------



## Jchihuahua

OMG, I've been getting this exact sensation and been wanting to ask about it but wasn't quite sure how to explain it!!


----------



## luckyno2

They say it is just a muscle twitch, almost like a muscle in your leg this one is only in your abdominal muscles... It is a weird feeling but normal, mine start and stop the whole day....


----------



## MrsO29

There was a woman on another forum who said she asked her Doc and he said it was the nerve endings playing up around the top of our uterus.
Makes sense I suppose!


----------



## cspraggon

I get the same thing but only when I lie down or bend over and squash the area between bump and boobs. No idea what is is.


----------



## abbysbaby

i get this too! dont no what it is


----------



## jmac

M/w told me it was baby pressing on a nerve. It's a weird feeling though.


----------



## soootired

Thanks always wondered what that was, just appeared on my subscribed threads, think baby peeing is cuter though. Had my little one now and she was 8,10 and off the scale for length so that accounts for the pain lol.


----------



## k4tie

I actually had this feeling whilst having an ultrasound, i asked the sonogropher what it was, he said it was little one weeing, and the feeling was the the pressure against the ribs!


----------



## thechaosismex

I get this all the time...and I kind of enjoy it! :rofl:!


----------



## Poppy79

I have this all the time and it is driving me nuts. I'm at 21 weeks and it has been happening since around 17. Did anyone find a reason for why this happens?


----------



## emmi26

hi 
i asked the dr i had during labor with harry about this and he said imagine a newborn have you ever seen when they stretch their little legs out sometimes their legs look like they are vibrating or shaking when they stretch ? its that but inside you still a babys nervous system isnt finished it cant untill a few weeks after they are born harry used to do it loads this little lady does it less
harrys was a long labor i asked the dr loads of stuff lol


----------

